# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση του RO-RO «ROPAX II»

## chiotis

Στο λιμάνι Πλατυγιαλίου στον Αστακό με 31 άτομα πλήρωμα. Δεν υπήρξε τραυματισμός, ωστόσο προκλήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση.

Το πλοίο με σημαία Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου, που είχε ξεκινήσει από το Δυρράχιο Αλβανίας, προσέκρουσε με την αριστερή πρυμναία πλευρά του σε δέστρα στη διάρκεια πρόσδεσής του στο λιμάνι, με αποτέλεσμα τη δημιουργία ρήγματος και διαρροής πετρελαίου κίνησης στη θάλασσα.

Το πετρέλαιο που χύθηκε, εξαιτίας των ανέμων που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή, μεταφέρθηκε εκτός του λιμανιού, ενώ τοποθετήθηκαν και απορρυπαντικά μέσα.

Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Πλατυγιαλίου που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του πλοίου.              
                                         πηγη: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/

----------


## Leo

Δεν τα θέλει δεν τα θέλει αυτά τα βαπόρια η Ελλάδα? Μόλις βρούνε μια ρότα κάτι αλλο συμβαίνει και φτου απ την αρχή....

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. Έκτακτη ναύλωση έκανε για Πλατυγιάλι; Ή άλλαξε δρομολόγια;

----------


## proussos

*Καμαρώστε κάτι άναυτους , που θέλουν να κάνουν ενημέρωση χρησιμοποιώντας τη φωτογραφία του Trakman !* 

*http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/2011/02/ro-ro-ropax-ii.html*

----------

